#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  A budget Water Tank

## stroller

Another quality project I'll share as it progresses.

It's the rainy season now, so better get that extra tank sorted while there is rain water to collect.

Start off with having your trusted builder dig a hole (don't forget to specify that it should stay within your land borders):





I was advised to put down some large stones before pouring the concrete base, so off we went to the nearby river:


 

All local, organic pebbles, nothing less would do.

Quite a nice location for me to relax in the shadow and take some pics:





Well, at 150/day, they can't complain, took them out to some nice scenery where they could do some weight-lifting to keep fit. I even paid for the rice-wine after work.

----------


## hillbilly

I am konfused. A water tank will cost a person from B6,000-14,000 for a quality one.

Exactly what are you trying to do? I am a cheap bastard always willing to learn...

BTW, the pics are excellent!

----------


## aging one

> am konfused. A water tank will cost a person from B6,000-14,000 for a quality one. Exactly what are you trying to do? I am a cheap bastard always willing to learn... BTW, the pics are excellent!


I have just gotten off the floor from laughing mate.  How did you write what I was thinking. Even cheaper out here. Good quality knockoffs.

----------


## Dougal

That looks like a nice place to relax Stroll, what part of Thailand is that?

----------


## stroller

That's Nan province, I have no idea how much it will cost me, I stopped asking silly questions they can't answer. But considerably less than stated above.

I'll keep you updated as the project will progress.

----------


## Butterfly

where do you put the water in that tank ? I am not sure I understand those pics !!!

----------


## stroller

This is a step-by-step guide.
No watertank yet, the base for it to stand on isn't in place yet.

----------


## stroller

Ok, today they got the cement mixer out:



I had the opportunity to save some real money and get rid of some building rubble at the same time, as it was used to fill the base together with the pebbles and concrete:






Tomorrow they'll deliver the prefab segments for the tank.

----------


## hillbilly

Ok, I am a dumb ass Amerikan.  :Smile:  However, even my wife looked at your photos and still (we) can not figure out what is going on.

----------


## stroller

So far it's just a concrete base for the tank.

All will be revealed tomorrow.  :Smile: 

Btw, I reckon it should cost me around 2000bt, including a pipeline into the kitchen -we have pumped ground-water in there, which isn't drinking quality, but rain water is.

----------


## Curious George

Maybe stack a few concrete rings like for DD's sewage tank? I've seen that sort used around Chiang Rai to collect the rainwater.

----------


## Gerbil

Is 'Smeg' burried under there by any chance?

----------


## Itchy

There's some information you might find helpful here http://www.montana.edu/wwwpb/pubs/mt9707.html

----------


## stroller

> Maybe stack a few concrete rings like for DD's sewage tank? I've seen that sort used around Chiang Rai to collect the rainwater.


Bingo!

And here they are, delivering the segments, had to cut down some shrubs and remove an electric pole:



The truck got stuck in the mud:



By now, someone noted that they wouldn't be able to swing the hydrolic arm to unload the rings:



Oh well, it's good to have workers on board who can spot when something is about to go wrong.

So I'll need to hire a few guys to carry and stack up the rings, as they're in front of the house now:



Good job they removed the electric pole, so the cables didn't get in the way too much while unloading:

----------


## hillbilly

Appreciate the update. When the tanks fill up, what are you going to do with the overflow?

----------


## Itchy

I see the chickens left their mark on the concrete base. Better make sure you put a lid on the tank, incase they get any ideas about leaving something in your water.

----------


## Butterfly

I don't get it. Why go through so many loops and so much time when you can buy at HomePro for less than 10K

----------


## stroller

Not much of my time, apart from taking the pics.  :Very Happy: 
But considerably less money spent...

It will have an overflow pipe, I improve the design of the old tank, not sure whether I'll simply let the water run its course or put some effort into it - feed a fishpond or something.

----------


## stroller

Here we go:

----------


## aging one

My 2,000 liter tank is underground. Looks better there. We built the sala over it. But the sala floor can open for access to the tank.

----------


## Itchy

Have you worked out how long its going to take to fill your tank with water. I reckon a couple of good downpours and you'll be full to overflowing.

Make sure you put a filter on the inlet to stop leaves, dead birds/insects, dust and the like getting washed in, and a scean against mosquittoes taking up residence.

----------


## stroller

Sorry, no progress on the tank yet.

Been away for a couple of days, and the guy decided to do the fence first. Apparently I need a 5 meter wide gate, though I haven't even got a car...

This time I nailed the bugger though, today he's been busy digging out all the posts he cemented in without my approval...

----------


## RDN

> ...By now, someone noted that they wouldn't be able to swing the hydrolic arm to unload the rings...


No reverse gear on that truck?

----------


## man with no head

It's probably cheaper to pay someone to push it backwards  :Wink:  

Interesting idea but will the base support the weight? Each gallon of water weighs 8 pounds.

----------


## Thetyim

A real gallon of water weighs 10lbs, but as Stroller isn't UK or US lets go for a litre of water =1 Kg.

If I understand you correctly Stroll this is going to be your  drinking water supply. That would mean you are ging to save 10 baht for every 20 litres.

I presume the water will be collected off the roof.
You must leave the gutters DISCONNECTED from the tank and let the first few gallons, sorry litres, run off or you get a tank full of dusty water.
Try and install this bit in a dry postion.

----------


## stroller

> No reverse gear on that truck?


That's what I said. The driver claimed the gap between the houses was too narrow (he still managed to drive in and revert out, though).

It's going to be our second drinking water tank, yes, rain water from the roof, like everybody elses. Since we got one functional tank already, I have complete trust that this one will be fine, too.

Once the fence and the rice-planting will be done, the guy will continue with the tank.

----------


## stroller

Ok, the guy finally decided to proceed with the tank, it's almost finished, just needs a coat of cement, and the guttering and connection put in.
I insisted on slightly more user-friendly model than the standard local one, so I had to get the valves from the nearest town.

It's easy maintenance, no filters to clean out, but one needs to open the inlet extension when it hasn't been raining for a while, so the shite from the roof doesn't get into the tank. We got 2 watertaps in the kitchen now, well-water and rainwater.

----------


## Gerbil

I pity the neighbours. What an eyesore  :Smile:

----------


## Dougal

> Ok, the guy finally decided to proceed with the tank,


What was the overall cost Stroller?

----------


## stroller

Cost about 4000bt, including the plumbing. I still need to get a different craftsman to do the guttering and the metal lid.  The front face of the tank will bear a funky mosaic design made from broken tiles.

----------


## friscofrankie

> The front face of the tank will bear a funky mosaic design made from broken tiles.


Oh jaysus! Like one fo your shirts??  :Very Happy: 
Maybe the neighbors'll get lucky and vines 'll grow over it quick...

----------


## man with no head

Looks like a big still.

----------


## daveboy

Thats shite

----------


## dirtydog

Cost 4,000baht, looks like it takes 3,000liters, a stainless one that size is about 30k baht, yep the concrete one looks quite appealing to me  :Smile:

----------


## NickA

^Would it be possible to build a cheap swimming pool/jacuzzi in the same way???

----------


## mrsquirrel

It would just be a very deep and narrow plunge pool.

Would be good for keeping those bodies in though.

----------


## mrsquirrel

If you get any subsidance on that thing and it manages to topple over you had better hope that it topples to the right.

----------


## dirtydog

> Would it be possible to build a cheap swimming pool/jacuzzi in the same way???


I suppose it would but I have never seen anyone do that and I wouldn't bother doing it, it wouldn't have the structural integrity to last very long.

----------


## RandomChances

Here's a propper water tank. About 16,000 L, cost with base around 10,000. The pipe on the side is the inlet, the base is curved and the outlet is in the center on the base. The box at the side it the switch for the pump, and you can just make out the top of the bore hole near it. Takes about 2 hrs to fill the tank.

----------


## Dougal

^ Is it my imagination or is it doing an impression of the Leaning Tower of Pisa?

----------


## stroller

I just did the final accounts with the craftsman, and the total came close to 5500bt, with the extras, not 4000 which was me doing the calculation.

Oh well, still not a bad deal.

----------


## RandomChances

> ^ Is it my imagination or is it doing an impression of the Leaning Tower of Pisa?


Imagination mate, really !! The land is on a slope, it may be off a couple of cm, but not much. You can tell when its full of water.

----------


## stroller

> I was advised to put down some large stones before pouring the concrete base, so off we went to the nearby river:
> 
> 
>  
> 
> All local, organic pebbles, nothing less would do.
> 
> Quite a nice location for me to relax in the shadow and take some pics:
> 
> ...


Update:
This tranquile spot has slightly changed in appearance:

Storm or flood-damage?
No,no - it's part of the rural improvement scheme: We have a concrete road byt he riverside now, for the 5 cars in the village!

----------


## hillbilly

They did the same thing by our place. Sure not having the dust or mud is nice, but now some people drive like idiots!

----------


## Happy Dave

> Ok, today they got the cement mixer out:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity to save some real money and get rid of some building rubble at the same time, as it was used to fill the base together with the pebbles and concrete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the "Click for photo" says    Photo not found, why is this ?

----------


## Happy Dave

> Maybe stack a few concrete rings like for DD's sewage tank? I've seen that sort used around Chiang Rai to collect the rainwater.


Hope that its a bit better than that !

----------


## Happy Dave

> It's probably cheaper to pay someone to push it backwards  
> 
> Interesting idea but will the base support the weight? Each gallon of water weighs 8 pounds.


Dont see why not,  concrete with  reo and mesh in it  there will be no problem. I had a concrete tank 2000 Gals built on site back in Queensland, no problems there  for the last 30 years.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by man with no head
> 
> 
> It's probably cheaper to pay someone to push it backwards  
> 
> Interesting idea but will the base support the weight? Each gallon of water weighs 8 pounds.
> 
> 
> Dont see why not,  concrete with  reo and mesh in it  there will be no problem. I had a concrete tank 2000 Gals built on site back in Queensland, no problems there  for the last 30 years.


Concrete SLAB then tank on top.

----------


## Happy Dave

> A real gallon of water weighs 10lbs, but as Stroller isn't UK or US lets go for a litre of water =1 Kg.
> 
> If I understand you correctly Stroll this is going to be your  drinking water supply. That would mean you are ging to save 10 baht for every 20 litres.
> 
> I presume the water will be collected off the roof.
> You must leave the gutters DISCONNECTED from the tank and let the first few gallons, sorry litres, run off or you get a tank full of dusty water.
> Try and install this bit in a dry postion.


Can't one buy a filter pipe which catches all the leaves etc before  it goes into the tank here.
That's what i used to have on mine, used to unscrew a cartridge and dump any leaves every few days during rainy times. We have all this easy technology in Aust as  the country areas do not get town water. Sometimes hard for europeans and Brits to imagine i suppose.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Here's a propper water tank. About 16,000 L, cost with base around 10,000. The pipe on the side is the inlet, the base is curved and the outlet is in the center on the base. The box at the side it the switch for the pump, and you can just make out the top of the bore hole near it. Takes about 2 hrs to fill the tank.


I think that they have got one of those in Piza Italy     :smiley laughing:

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> 
> Here's a propper water tank. About 16,000 L, cost with base around 10,000. The pipe on the side is the inlet, the base is curved and the outlet is in the center on the base. The box at the side it the switch for the pump, and you can just make out the top of the bore hole near it. Takes about 2 hrs to fill the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they have got one of those in Piza Italy


Now can one of you puter experts please tell me why  all the Click here pics told me " photo not found"  but i can see this Tank and the pic of the river.

----------


## Roobarb

^ probably because the thread is now nearly ten years old. 

By now wherever the photos were saved on the net has sunk back into the IT primordial swamp together with things like the 486 computer chip and dot matrix printers.  

In simple terms every photo has a unique address on the net.  If the photo is moved or deleted then the old address no longer takes you there.  For whatever reason the missing photos are no longer where they were when the thread was written ten years ago and so the address Teakdoor is looking for is a dead link.  The two photos you can see are still at the same address, therefore you can see them.

----------


## Happy Dave

> ^ probably because the thread is now nearly ten years old. 
> 
> By now wherever the photos were saved on the net has sunk back into the IT primordial swamp together with things like the 486 computer chip and dot matrix printers.  
> 
> In simple terms every photo has a unique address on the net.  If the photo is moved or deleted then the old address no longer takes you there.  For whatever reason the missing photos are no longer where they were when the thread was written ten years ago and so the address Teakdoor is looking for is a dead link.  The two photos you can see are still at the same address, therefore you can see them.


Many thanks for that mate. I thought  that it might be some stuff up of mine.

----------

